
How to Install Arch Linux on a Late 2015 Retina (12,1) MacBook Pro - lewis1028282
https://www.lewis8s.codes/apple/linux/archlinux/macbookpro/2020/01/18/how-to-install-arch-linux-on-macbook-pro-retina.html
======
jki275
but why?

